# About to adopt shelter kitty



## foil_ball (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello, I'm 23 from southern IL, and am currently Kittyless. My husband and I hope to change this in the not so distant future. We origonaly had decided to wait untill late Jan to adopt, but as this christmas has been full of supprises he decided we should go this saturday to the local humane society!!! I am SO SO SO excited. I've lived with kitties my entire life and this is the longest i've ever been without one. 

I'll be sure to post pics as soon as we adopt, but because we are in the beginning stage of looking I cant promise immediate results. 

We are looking to adopt a male, under a year but not extreamly kittenish anymore, and preferably declawed. I personally dont like the idea of declawing, but the apartment we live in requires it. So I'm looking for one that has already BEEN declawed. I just cant put an animal through that. :? 

I've read around on the forum and you all seem very nice and extreamly helpfull. Though I may not post too often (except in picture sections :lol: ) Be sure that I'll be around reading appreciating people who are just as passionate about the furry little faces as I am


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and I think its wonderful you are going to be looking for a cat to adopt from a shelter. I wish you both luck and hope you let us know if you adopted one or (two) . Best wishes


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It sounds great that you're going to adopt a cats that's already been declawed rather than declawing one that's "entire". However, if you find a sweet declawed guy, make sure that he doesn't have any behavioral disorders caused by the declawing. Somteimes cats can get behavioral disorders after being declawed, and not all declawings are perfevt. Sometimes the claws start to grow again. So make sure that the cat it healthy both mentally and physically.

Otherwise I wish all the luck with the new kitty.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It will be exciting for you to finally have a cat again! I hope you enjoy the forums so much that you'll enter the "conversations!" Welcome and Happy Holidays!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Welcome to the Cat Forum  i look forward to seeing photos of your future kitty.....


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello and welcome to the forum..have you adopted a kitty yet?


----------



## sunshine9 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi foily!! I can't wait to see pics of your new kitty!!


----------



## foil_ball (Dec 18, 2003)

Pics now posted in the meet my kitty section. Odin the shelter kitty


----------



## Spike (Dec 10, 2003)

*Shelter*

I think you are wonderful to have adopted from a shelter, poor clawless kitty, **** apartments! I see where you're coming from. I hope you have a wonderful time with your new cat!


----------

